# Testogel



## moweey76 (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi everyone
Have been on testogel for six weeks as part of my fat burning program. I started cardio twelve months ago and have lost 30 kgs. I was running and doing crosstrainer. Now Im left with that awful fat around waste and chest that seems to not go away. 

I was prescribed testogel to help burn the fat away from these areas. Yes I have felt extreme energy boosts, increased strength and weight loss. Question is, should I rest my body eventhough I feel I can train everyday?

Im on a 90 day cycle of this stuff and am halfway through. i want maximum results, really want to burn that flab away. My training consists of cardio intrerval training 20-30 minutes and resistance training 60 minutes followed my 15 minutes high intensity boxing. 

I feel as if I can train any body part almost everyday. Has anyone got any recomendations for me?

Will that awful fat around the chest go away if I continue to drop body fat or am I in need of surgery?

Please advise.


----------



## Marat (Sep 3, 2010)

how's your diet look?


----------



## moweey76 (Sep 3, 2010)

*testogel*

Diet consists of high protein and low carbs.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 4, 2010)

Men tend to hold on to fat more around their waist and chest. When I started out on losing weight the first place I lost the fat was on my legs and ass. It takes time and cardio and a diet that is clean. To be honest I really need to see your stats: post up and let us know where your at on stats and where you want to go with your goals.


----------

